# Recumbent trike velomobile race fairing



## classic33 (27 Mar 2018)

£50.00!


----------



## voyager (27 Mar 2018)

yes please


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2018)

voyager said:


> yes please


I'd have been bidding had it been closer.


----------



## voyager (27 Mar 2018)

where is? it


----------



## flake99please (27 Mar 2018)

The eBay listing states Fareham as the location.


----------



## voyager (27 Mar 2018)

90 miles from me , bid applied


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2018)

voyager said:


> 90 miles from me , bid applied


Just so know, I'll not be bidding against you. It's only the distance stopping me bidding on it.


----------



## voyager (27 Mar 2018)

thanks @classic33 , l won't be going high on it , would be nice but car problems have limited my funds .

later's Emma


----------



## PaulM (27 Mar 2018)

Presumably the seller is the owner of KMX Karts.


----------



## DaddyPaddey (2 Apr 2018)

It is indeed, I recognise his workshop from the photo


----------



## voyager (2 Apr 2018)

now at £390 , I'm out of the bidding .
finishes in a couple of hours


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2018)

Up from £410 to £755 in the last five seconds.


----------



## Godzilla (21 Oct 2021)

I am sad that I missed out on this by 2.5 years. LOL. That velo-body would've made my day.


----------

